# Mercury Recoil Reducer



## BPR (Mar 7, 2008)

Anybody ever use them?  Do they work?  

I have a nova that I was thinking of putting one in.  The only reason that I hesitate is because it weighs 13 ounces.


----------



## GSPoindexter (Mar 17, 2008)

Read a good article on recoil reducers. The mercury one works becuase you're adding weight to the gun. You can also achieve this by adding lead pellets/bb's to your stock. The article said the most effective reducer for felt recoil is the limbsaver or kickeez recoil pad


----------



## Razorback (Mar 30, 2008)

BPR,

I added the mercury recoil reducer to my Nova.  I really noticed the weight today toting it all over Oconee WMA...but when you pull the trigger on a 3 1/2" #5 load it make it worth it. 

The best part is when your busting clays & after 250 + rounds you can still keep on going while your buddies are crying.

Razor


----------



## robertyb (Mar 30, 2008)

I put a Limbsaver recil pad on my 835 shooting 3 1/2" mags. The gun was punishment to shoot with the original recoil pad but the Limbsaver tamed it. It feels more like a   2 3/4" gun now.


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Mar 31, 2008)

By a benelli recoil reducer and be done with it


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a Mercury recoil reducer, and I still use it.

The truth is that there is nothing magic about the mercury.  It is not some sort of magic shock absorber, regardless of what the ads say.

On the other hand mercury is dense, and heavy, and the extra weight is the easiest and simplest way to reduce recoil.  However you can do the same thing with anything else that adds an equivalent amount of weight. You have to be aware of balance-- I like the end cap models because I like the weight out front -- others may want it more in the stock, or balanced out.

Many people attain the same effect by putting fishing sinkers in a baggy, and stuffing it in the bolt hole beneath the recoil pad.


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Mar 31, 2008)

I have,yet to see a person not happy using a benelli recoil reducer when shooting 3 1/2" mag rounds.


----------



## BPR (Mar 31, 2008)

Appreciate the suggestions.  

For those that suggested the lead weights, do you stuff something in there to keep them from rattling?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 1, 2008)

> do you stuff something in there to keep them from rattling?



Look at my post.  A lot of target shooters use lead shot (fishing sinkers will do the same thing) and a common plastic sandwich bag, stuff it into the bolt hole on the stock.

You can get one step more complex, take a piece of copper tubing (water pipe) of appropriate length and diameter, and fill it with a lead shot/epoxy mix.

On a wood stock, some people will bore an additional hole above or below the stock bolt hole and insert lead through one of these (or similar) methods.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 18, 2008)

twenty five ought six -

The mercury "thing" is not as simple as adding weight.
Weight by itself will help regardless of the material. This part
of your statement is true.

It is the way the mercury moves, slowly, to counteract the effect of recoil, not saying that it is very hard to comprehend, just that it would take a lot of typing to explain exactly what is happening.
typing is not me forte'.

The short version is: If you take a given weight/volume of something, such as water and the same weight/volume of something such as mercury, or for our purpose - say syrup or honey and "throw" it at something with the same velocity, the syrup or honey will react a lot slower
than the water and therefore distribute the force over a longer period of time reducing perceived recoil.

I know this is not a very good explanation but I hope everyone will get the idea.

Mercury is also a very toxic, heavy metal, probably not leagal for this purpose today. It would take a HazMat Team to clean it up if one got busted.

Best bang for my buck is the LimbSaver - by far!


----------



## Toxic (Sep 27, 2008)

sell the gun and get a .410  I own a nova, its my turkey gun, yea the 3.5's  really work ya over. A buddy of mine also has the same gun but with the tube. It makes a world of differance, its not just adding the weight. The mercury will move forward in the tube when the gun is fired, the inertia of the mercury hitting the front of the tube hinders the rearward movement of the gun. But on another note, I dont feel the recoil when I have that tom in my sights, I don't shoot clays with a camo gun either. The added cost is not justified to me because it makes my 7mag recoil mild.


----------



## weagle (Sep 29, 2008)

The mercury recoil reducers have a little more physics on their side than the equivalent amount of dead weight.  The short version is they work similar to the shock absorbers on your car to slow down and redirect the recoil.  

They do work, but simply adding weight also works.  It just takes a little more dead weight to do the same job as the mercury reducer.

Weagle


----------



## homey (Sep 29, 2008)

Having tried them all,lead,mercury.and such.Get a "dead mule" recoil reducer and put on a kick eez pad with it.Various supply houses know these products.Got mine from Gamelliel in Ky.Dead Mule is mechanical and works better than any and same size as mercury.


----------



## porboy298 (Oct 10, 2008)

I've never tried the dead mule but have used the Edwards recoil reducer and it works the same way. The mercury reducer works much better for me shooting trap than any other I have tried.


----------

